# What can you tell me about Tai Ho Jutsu?



## VT_Vectis (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

Some of you may recognise me from the wing chun forum, as that is the primary art I study, but I'm looking to study something different as well; like the man said, "variety is the spice of life".

 Lately I've been drawn to judo for the actual hands on full contact aspect as well as it having the grappling side of things Ving Tsun isn't so strong at. So I conducted an online search and found a Tai ho jutsu class three times a week five minutes down the road and for £3.50 a class... Now it says until recently it was taught to and used by, the Police over here and that the class Sensei  are serving police constables, all to the good I'm thinking. But I can't find a great deal more out about it. Other than it's history. 

 Is it taught more formally like a traditional jujutsu school or is there a modern practical  approach? Is it applicable in real life? And does it have the go at it "sparring" of judo?

Any help and info would be most welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 30, 2013)

In essence, Taihojutsu is "arresting techniques". It is an approach that was/is taught to the police in Japan as a form of unarmed restraint and removal, based (mechanically) on some older jujutsu-style methods. There isn't a single form, though, with different places doing things a bit differently... and, as with many more generic names, can mean to refer a range of different approaches that might or might not include the aspects you're asking about.


----------



## VT_Vectis (Jan 4, 2014)

thanks for the reply, Chris. 

The website says that their association stays true to what was taught to the Police  (U.K) after their instruction up until the adoption of other techniques, so I'm guessing its pretty much follows whatever is still taught in Japan. I'll be attending a class in a few days so i guess I'll find out


----------

